# Canister filter setup basics



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm looking at getting one of these to help polish my water - http://www.petsolutions.com/Reaction-4-Stage-Canister-Filters-w-UV+I92421254+C19.aspx - but I don't quite understand how they get water in and out of the tank.

Do they simply have 2 hoses for in and out? The reason I ask is that my tank has many curious platties and snails that find ways to get caught in and clog anything and everything. How can I keep them from clogging this filter?

I'm also wondering if there's an easy way to direct my CO2 to the canister's output? I'd prefer being able to run the CO2 through an airstone before it gets added to the output.

I'd greatly appreciate any help!


----------



## reflexhunter (Mar 30, 2010)

There should be a couple of hoses, one connects to a intake tube just like a hob type of tube with a strainer on the end of it to help keep curious fish from being sucked in.

The other hose will have a discharge end that circulates the water back into the tank.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi, dubharmonic.... 
you were spot on with your first guess... one hose into the canister, one hose out.
a 'Prefilter' (essentially a piece of open cell foam rubber) or a piece of knee high panty hose fitted over the filter intake will keep the live critters out of the filter.


a canister makes adding Co2 simple (er) there are many inline 'reactors' available for purchase, or if you're a DIY type, check the DIY sticky post.

on a side note regarding canister filters... not sure if you're aware: they are BIG (much bigger than a hang on the tank type generally) and because they sit outside and typically BELOW the tank, a leak can be a disaster.... (potentially siphoning your entire tank onto the floor) 

I'm not looking to sway you away from a canister, (they ARE great filtration systems) ... I just wanted to point out that plumbing it properly is critically important.

Hope that helps!


----------



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! Every picture I could find only showed the canister with two plugs at the top.

I have my 50 gallon on a hollow stand, so there should be enough room for the canister underneath, next to the CO2. 

As for proper plumbing... does that just mean make sure that the hoses are sealed and on tight?


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

yep those 2 "plugs" are the input and output of the filter. (where the hoses connect) 
just follow the directions for setting it up plumbing wise, and keep a close eye on it for the first couple days... JUST in case.


----------



## rsn48 (Mar 26, 2010)

With my Eheim on the intake, I added an Elite sponge filter that was dirt cheap to buy, it helps filter the big crap out so you can go longer with out cleaning the canister. The sponge filter also helps keeping small living creatures out as well.

The link is to a picture of the entire filter, I just bought a replacement sponge for that filter but used it on my Eheim; it just slid right on:

http://www.amazonmoosey.com/tek9.asp?pg=products&specific=jncoiserm


----------

